
Ask HN: Help with username - bkman
I&quot;m trying to make a standard username for all social media. I wear many hats, and my name is fairly common. I could do something like IAmMyName, but that annoys me for some reason. I have been using a weird, nonsensical name I find funny. But I&#x27;m thinking it might confuse or turn off people.<p>I know the most important thing is to be consistent, and I admit I change my name quite often because I can&#x27;t find one that feels right. I could go with my middle initial between my first and last name like FirstMLast, but I don&#x27;t use my middle initial. So, won&#x27;t that add some confusion?<p>This seems so trivial yet also seems like an important decision. What are your thoughts?
======
mtmail
You're overthinking usernames.

But if IAmMyName is an option, how about TheRealMyName, DefinitelyMyName or
MyNamesEvilTwin?

~~~
Isammoc
What about DistinctMyName? JobMyName? KindMyName? CruelMyName? Simply choose
an adjective, perhaps a location, something to distinct you from the other
homonyms.

~~~
bkman
ok thanks

